# interesting article



## shwiggy (Apr 27, 2009)

found this article today and for the most part it is pretty accurate. i can't say i agree with the accessibility of the hogs to each other but they don't really speak about that. it's worth a click to at least see the pics 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... lover.html


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The pictures were cute (they always are) but the article is sickening. :?


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

the article is most definately DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO respectable breeder in the UK would swop hedgies like a set of playing cards - for hecks sake these are animals not flipping playing cards - its absolutely terrible and people like this stupid 20 year old girl should be banned from owning such animals for such practises!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x How on earth should they 'appear' in random places - oh lets just allow our hedgie to run off and oh here he appears again a few nights laterin the teapot' GAH!!! makes me sick - NOT standard practise in the UK I assure you!! sorry for the rant!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

UGGG! This is considered "well cared for" Poor hedgehogs. Read the comments too they are not much better (the first one claims outrage that wild animals are being kept as pets). :roll:


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is the news clip the BBC did on the same woman:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8300124.stm?ls


----------



## javi (Sep 5, 2009)

i may be lost but why did the news choose this person to do a story on. if they wanted a hedgie story then talk to real breeders. i am also not a fan of how they displayed the babies. all that does is make people say "how cute" and then make a impulse decison to get one. i will say that lots of breeders of any animal will trade for color. not everyone works on health and temprament. they want a colorful animal that will bring in high dollar. of course this is not true if all breeders but it can sometimes be hard to tell the diference. (i am a bird person that knows lots of breederrs and know how they work). if the girl is smart she will start seperating, keep in escape proof cages and stop reckless breeding


----------



## javi (Sep 5, 2009)

ok sorry for the double post but i just saw the video. what an irresponsible person that should know better. hopefully she learns quick


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Gosh... don't know what you're all upset about. 

I know I like to let my hedgiehog run around the house... often lose track of her for days, but up she usually pops under the cushion in my recliner. She likes eating the Cheerios and peanuts that get trapped between the cushions. Of course she's a little chilly when I find her... but it's to be expected since she's no longer in Egypt. So I warm her up in my teapot. 

Her best friends are these hedgie boys who live down the street. Funny thing about her is she keeps getting huge, then I see a little blood in her cage, and she's small again. Every so often I pause to wonder what that's about. But I'm too busy swapping my baby hedgehogs with other hedgie owners in my area so I don't give it too much thought. 

I also enjoy letting her run around on top of my tables. It's too funny when she gets near the edge. I often play the theme song to Benny Hill in the background and there's an awesome sound effect I use when she plummets toward the floor... but, you know, that's why she has quills. I hear they can fall like 50 feet in the wild... like most mammals do. 

:evil:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> Gosh... don't know what you're all upset about.
> 
> I know I like to let my hedgiehog run around the house... often lose track of her for days, but up she usually pops under the cushion in my recliner. She likes eating the Cheerios and peanuts that get trapped between the cushions. Of course she's a little chilly when I find her... but it's to be expected since she's no longer in Egypt. So I warm her up in my teapot.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You just made my day! XD Good thing I didn't have a drink with me, or my lap top would be wet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW, it's amazing what stupid ignorant people are capable of. :evil: 


smhufflepuff, what a way to brighten this thread. LOL! Made my day also. :lol:


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

I felt awful laughing at your post smhufflepuffbut it WAS funny in a sad way.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's sad that there are such irresponsible people out there. How can this girl justify having animals that she obviously knows nothing about. 

smhufflepuff your post really sums up everything that was wrong with the article and the video. Your satire is clever and true


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

that's just so wrong. "It would be fun to put male and females together" dah, you'll get babies. An yet she still don't learn her lesson and let them all together out...grrrr. That video just make me sick: the hedgie on the table playing with breakable porcelein, risk of fall, dangerous wheel... and what else we don't see.


----------



## javi (Sep 5, 2009)

i am sure the family is all for it since they can sell at their pet store.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Did anyone else notice that the journalist labeled the pictures as "tiny adult african pygmy hedgehog" when clearly it's a baby. I know that size and weight vary a great deal but I'm quite positive that no adult hedgehog, even a pygmy, is the size of a chicken egg.

I hope that her license, if she even has one, gets pulled for letting her hedgies run around and breed with their family members.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Bengall77 said:


> I hope that her license, if she even has one, gets pulled for letting her hedgies run around and breed with their family members.


Maybe they aren't required to have a license. In Canada, everyone can start breeding anytime :roll:


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

LyzziFall said:


> Here is the news clip the BBC did on the same woman:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8300124.stm?ls


That is crazy... They could fall off the table. HSe is UGHHHHH


----------



## Linda_OwnerofXena (Nov 25, 2008)

Very disturbing article. Confusing how in the first few lines it reads ' these are still babies' but under the photo they are described as full grown. Sadly, the holiday period will lead to an increase in impulse buys of the little ones. We will be using this period as an excuse to upgrade Xena to a bigger better cage.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

smhufflepuff - that so did make me laugh!!! naughty to laugh but just couldnt help it

No the UK does not require licenses to be held to breed APH - wouldnt it be a dream if there was - the UK offshoot of the registry and the forum is currently doing its upmost to try and promote good ownership and good breeding practises - its a difficult battle though - some-one mentioned about good breeders going onto the media to combat this mess - well a few have but either a) the words get completely twisted or it gets cut to still show the 'ahhhh cute' side or if its live breeders are simply cut off!!!! Therefore the majority of good breeders are just simply refusing now because its not getting the message out there - my friend (highly ethical breeder) and myself are trying to get on our local news at the moment but currently no luck as we arent pushing the 'awww cute' side so it is of not interest to them :evil:


----------

